#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegetipps zu Patienten mit ALS >

## toyota200

Hallo ! Mal eine direkte Fage! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit  ALS Patienten? Bin angehende Altenpflegerin und hab grad eine neue Bewohnerin mit selbiger Diagnose, Schwerpunkt Schluckstörungen, die Dame bekommt zuzeit alles püriert, lehnt aber aus verständlichen Gründen diesen "Frass"  ab, Tochter- Betreuerin- denkt  Dank Ärzten und Pflegekräften (Zeit beim Essen reichen??) über eine PEG nach... .

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Toyota, 
hab zu deiner Frage mal ein neues Thema eröffnet.
In das vorhergehende Thema passte es nicht hinein :Smiley:

----------


## Christiane

Hallo toyota, 
Wenn Schluckstörungen das Hauptproblem sind, nehmt ihr am besten die Hilfe einer Logopädin in Anspruch. Sie kann in gewissem Umfang auch die Atemtechnik positiv beeinflussen. Bekommt die Dame auch Krankengymnastik? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## günni

hab ja selbst 
"nur" ne ms mit motorik-störungen und keine sprach-schluck probs, kenne aber hier nen mann, etwa 10 jahre jünger als ich, der leider mitlerweile nichtmehr "normal essen und schlucken" kann...er lebt im pflegehem und hat ne magensonde...sonst würde er verhungern...als ist ja leider meist tödlich, da es auch zu atemlähmungen führt...leider....der bruder eines chor-mitsängers starb an als im vorletzten jahr....hab ehrlich gesagt KEINE AHNUNG wie man damit umgeht :Huh?:  
Günni

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo.ja das ist ein großes Problem und man muß beim Essen reichen sehr aufpassen das die Bewohnerin nicht asperiert.Am einfachsten ist eine Magensonde so kann auch die gewünschte Flüssigkeitmenge durchgespritzt werden.Wir hatten eine BW die trotz Sonde ,Nahrung gereicht bekommen hat.Das heißt,sie hat nur Sondennahrung erhalten wenn die Schluckstörungen sehr groß waren.Aber es läuft auf die Sondennahrung hinnaus.Schlucken wird sie nie mehr richtig können.Sylvi.

----------

